
There Is No “Linux” Platform - pcr910303
https://blogs.gnome.org/tbernard/2019/12/04/there-is-no-linux-platform-1/
======
theamk
How GNOME-centric!

> Desktops like GNOME have expanded their scope to cover most of the
> responsibilities of platforms, and are in effect platforms now [..., ] app
> developers target them directly.

> the actual product work is happening at the desktop layer now.

Nope. I understand that from GNOME's point of view it seems this way, but in
really most people don't care about desktop layer, unless it crashes or
otherwise gets in a way.

In the place where I work, we have hundreds of Linux developers developing
Linux products for Linux desktops. We have all sorts of desktop environments
on our machine -- GNOME, KDE, LXDE, etc... But we don't care about "platform
stylesheet and icons" \-- as long as apps run, it it fine.

(Yes, we are working on a very specialized segment, our products are not
likely to be available to download by general public. But in my experience,
this is a pretty common thing for software development in general.)

------
zelly
Funny how this GNOME article left out KDE. It feels more integrated than
Windows. For example, music pauses when I get a phone call using KDEConnect.
There's also a developer SDK (including abstractions for Linux libraries or
freedesktop libraries) and a design language with tooling (Qt). You can
develop software for KDE without having to know much about Linux itself.

